# Krzyzewski to stay with Team USA



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

4 more years

good or bad?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good for Team USA, bad for Duke. The Team USA coaching position is practically a full-time job.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, I hear a lot of Duke fans saying that too, but I don't really see how that's really that bad. I don't recall his USA obligations interfering with any Duke season in the past. And the NCAA hardly lets the coaches talk to the college players in the offseason. And as for him missing on recruiting opportunities - I don't see how USA has legitimately affected that either. I don't recall him missing too many recruiting trips. Only so many times you can attend those things anyway (thanks again to the NCAA and more bogus rules).


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good for Team USA. But as a Tar Heel, I'm torn. I know this hurts Dook, and I like that. But at the same time, it's more fun smashing Dook when they have no excuses such as this one.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I still don't see how it's hurting Duke. All I see are tarheels fans _saying_ that it's hurting Duke. What's hurt Duke is a lack of athletic veteran upperclassmen and lack of big men - and neither of those has anything to do with Coach K coaching USA basketball.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Because he's more focused on Team USA than Dook.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What hurts Duke is their inability to recruit the sort of players they used to get when they were a truly dominant program.Coach K is still winning 30 games pretty much every year,that'd be great if you were anyone else.Most of the guys he's playing now wouldn't have gotten off the bench in '99 though.In particular he hasn't recruited a first rate pg since Jay Williams.He hasn't been olympic coach for ten years.If Duke had the sort of players they need no duke fans would be worrying about this.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Because he's more focused on Team USA than Dook.


Don't believe that's accurate.



Diable said:


> What hurts Duke is their inability to recruit the sort of players they used to get when they were a truly dominant program.


I'll believe that if everything falls through for 2010


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bilas says the time with Olympic coaches and players has been energizing for longtime Duke leader, and calls critics' speculation baseless


----------

